# Closing and archiving classifieds



## Andre (12/12/14)

Sometimes I really want to add a little something to a recently sold item thread. Maybe just a congrats to both parties. Or a comment on something someone said. But, boom, the thread is greyed out - closed and archived - the admins and mods onto it in a flash, diligently carrying out their duties.
Will it be at all possible to leave such a thread active for a week or so after the sold/please close notice? Just for the death throes to be played out. Please.
Anyone else has this need, or am I the only one?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

I agree with you @Andre 
I think it adds value to occasionally discuss things after the sale
Perhaps even a post that the sale went well and the goods were received
Or for follow ups etc


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

The Mods and Admins are all over the archiving like a rash! 

But point taken... will un-archive it for you to make comments on now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Mods and Admins are all over the archiving like a rash!
> 
> But point taken... will un-archive it for you to make comments on now.


Thanks Skipper.....only going forward will be more than fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

Is it perhaps possible to move the ads to the archive section when the sale is complete without locking it to further comments? And then lock it after a certain time frame has passed?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Nice suggestion @Dubz
Then those looking for gear will not see older (sold) threads but those wanting to comment after the sale can still do so
I like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Dubz said:


> Is it perhaps possible to move the ads to the archive section when the sale is complete without locking it to further comments? And then lock it after a certain time frame has passed?


Great idea imo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

@Dubz i think your suggestion is the most valid here and can work best going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/12/14)

great suggestion @Dubz 

and thanks @Andre for raising the issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

Suggestion. 

A sub forum section labeled : Completed sales.
All the completed sales can go there and will still allow you to comment on them. This will keep the classifieds sorted into open deals and completed sales.

Then I won't get crazy excited when I see an awesome deal...and find out its sold


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Suggestion.
> 
> A sub forum section labeled : Completed sales.
> All the completed sales can go there and will still allow you to comment on them. This will keep the classifieds sorted into open deals and completed sales.
> ...


The sub forum you are referring to already exists, it's called "Classifieds: Archive" you can find it in the Private Market under Classifieds for Sale


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

Dubz said:


> The sub forum you are referring to already exists, it's called "Classifieds: Archive" you can find it in the Private Market under Classifieds for Sale



And that is why I am still a noob on the forum.
*Facepalm*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (12/12/14)

Yeah I think it would be a good idea to archive but also keep it open to comments. Would be nice to see if sale and delivery went good also for other who might want to purchase a different item from the poster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

What if instead simply require that [SOLD] be prefixed to the title once the sale is complete. That way, the seller could do this him/herself (without requiring mod assitance) and the thread remains open. Then after some time (week, month, etc), the mods can easily identify and archive these threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (7/1/15)

Definitely agree, we need some way for the seller to indicate that it has been sold something like being able to change the color of the title to red etc. This must be able to be done by the user.


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Definitely agree, we need some way for the seller to indicate that it has been sold something like being able to change the color of the title to red etc. This must be able to be done by the user.



Hi @Sprint 

The current way it is working although not all sellers are aware of it - is that once the item is sold, the seller should edit the thread title and put (SOLD) in the front of the title. 

In any event, the mods will archive that thread - so it will only be in the archive

So if buyers are looking for items, they should look in the normal Classifieds for Sale thread. Those should be unsold - unless an item is sold and not yet archived.

So to sum up for all the sellers

1. When the item is sold, please post that it is sold in that thread
2. Please edit the title of the thread and put *(SOLD)* in front (not at the end)
3. Mods will get round to archiving the thread but we will leave it open for a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (7/1/15)

@Silver

Quick question... On another forum I use when you have sold your item there a little tick box next to the reply box where you can tick "close thread". This turns the ad icon to a symbol that is recognized as a closed thread. Much easier than the current way, I'm wondering if this forum software is capable of this feature?.

Relying on users to go back to their sale threads and do the extra work will result in a lot of dead or stale ads due to hit and runners.


----------

